# Gibt's gute Trails am Edersee??



## ela75 (13. September 2012)

Servus Miteinand,

ich bin normal in den bayerischen und schweizer Alpen unterwegs, aber da ich nächste Woche ganz in der Nähe vom Edersee zu tun habe, dachte ich, es lohnt sich vielleicht, das Bike im Auto mitzunehmen.
Es müsste doch eigentlich super schön sein am Edersee, oder??

Gibt's da gute Trails? Auch Touren, die eine Tagestour hergeben?

Gibt's vielleicht bei Euch auch so Gruppen, die regelmäßig fahren, wo man sich mal dranhängen könnte?

Tausche Infos über Nordhessen gegen holy trails in unsren Alpen und den Westalpen  Nur die Luft ist da halt dünner.

Merci schon mal und Grüße aus dem Süden
Michaela


----------



## El Butre (14. September 2012)

ela75 schrieb:


> Gibt's da gute Trails? Auch Touren, die eine Tagestour hergeben?


 
Malzeit!

Für eine Tagestour eignet sich der Urwaldsteig- Edersee,sind                                     ca.70km                                                                                      

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23522.html 

Bei Niederwerbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

